# lsmod freeze [solved]

## ukache

hello.

my problem is strenge. after recompiling kernel, lsmod stop responding. 

```

ukasz@ukasz ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

                     
```

at this point its freeze.

this is all that i get although there is some modules runing. 

there is one more thing. after reboot, before i start X, lsmod works fine. problem is when i start X. on X lsmod is not responding. When i close X and try lsmod once again, it's freeze as well. 

btw i'm using 2.6.9 kernel

**********

ukacheLast edited by ukache on Sun Jan 30, 2005 4:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yaneurabeya

Bump! This is a weird bug that needs to be attended to.

PS What video driver are you using for X?

----------

## ukache

i'm using nvidia driver. 

**************

ukache

----------

## Icer

Hello

Did you solve this?

I got same problem. In the terminal window I type lsmod and it segfaults.

Then the term is totally frozen.

Is this due to x.org or nvidia driver or new kernel?

----------

## ukache

our problems are exactly the same. unfortunately i'm still have this. i have no idea how to solve this. if you manage to overcome this error, pleasseeeee post solution!!!!

----------

## yaneurabeya

What version of module-init-tools are you using and what's the version of your guy's kernel (use uname -a please)?

----------

## Icer

My kernel is 2.6.10-ck5.

The moduleinit tools should be the lates version. I tried allready reemerge it several times. Could try again though.

----------

## ukache

and i'm using:

2.6.9-nitro2 kernel.

I update module-init-tools to version 3.1 and now everything is working fine.   :Razz: 

thx yaneurabeya

----------

## Icer

Ok. I'l try reemerging the moduleinittools again.

Edit: no dice. plus modprobe isnt working either. I tried emerge -C and then just emerge but no luck.

... other symptoms I have found are: system shutdown stops when unloading alsa modules. I just fixed nvidia glx somehow. Is 275-300 FPS ok in glxgears?

EDIT: I'll be damned! I recompiled kernel. setup agpgard as a module, removed dri. Now lsmod works.

Excuse me the language. Problems solved.

----------

## yaneurabeya

No problem guys  :Smile: .

----------

## thegazer

I'm still having the exact same problem.. I've tried all solution from this thread with no luck, help please?

Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.2, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r0, 2.6.10-nitro4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-nitro4 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.3

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1 [2.3.3 (#1, Jul 16 2004, 03:32:5 :Cool: ]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r4

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.14.90.0.8-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.4.3-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowex X alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr divx4linux dvd dvdread encode esd f77 fam font-server fonts-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mmx2 motif mpeg mysql ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nvidia oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts wifi xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

----------

## xbmodder

post:

```

 cat /proc/modules

```

maybe has something to do with ~x86?

----------

## thegazer

thanks for the reply

the terminal hangs when I do that....

*update*

I can't even kill cat.. I tried

```
killall -9 cat
```

with no luck...  :Sad: 

----------

## Montolio

hi!

I have the same problem.

recomiling the kernel doesn't help!

has anybody a solution?

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Maybe you should also post your #emerge --info   (do you've ~x86 ?)

----------

## Montolio

```
Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.12.5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12.5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -mcpu=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -mcpu=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="gentoo.inode.at"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl dvd eds emboss encode esd fam foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xinerama xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

~x86:

```
dev-util/eclipse-sdk ~x86

dev-java/sun-jdk ~x86

app-office/openoffice-bin ~x86

#kopete

kde-base/kopete ~x86

kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

kde-base/arts ~x86

kde-base/kdegames ~x86

kde-base/kdebase ~x86

```

but i have these a long time before the problem occurs

----------

